# Dreadnought Teak



## SubVet10 (Aug 1, 2014)

60-100 y/o teak from BB44 California

3 coats of Teak oil

3 coats CA (didn't want to, but had to)

Cigar Black Chrome

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 1, 2014)

nicely done. Teak is never really all that much to look at but for many, such as yourself (I took note of your screen name), there is a significance. I have a buddy that just retired after 21.5 years last November and to show my appreciation for him I am going to do a desk set for him with reclaimed Teak. Again, nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 2, 2014)

Great looking piece of timber.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 9, 2014)

Beauty is in the eye... 
My FIL's favorite is cocobolo. Partially b/c not everyone can use it. Now, I've seen some nice pieces, but it is pretty singular to me. To each his own.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice work.


----------

